# Atlas Infernal 'spoilers!'



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Just read Atlas Infernal (Rob Sanders), and I'm struggling to make sense of it; if somebody could explain I would be most greatful.
So 'spolier alert'
- The Atlas Infernal is pretty much a map of the webway, but is printed on silent sisterhood skin so is the bane of psykers (shown when Czevak melts the Eldars faces with it on several occasions, as well as Grey Knights)
- Ahriman is a psyker, and has been hunting down Czevak and the Atlas the entire book.
- If Ahriman were to get it hold of it, wouldn't it melt his face too? Seeming as how it's printed on psyker kryponite and all.

So why spend an entire novel looking for a book thats going to kill you the second you open it?! Either I've missed something or my frustration is well deserved.

Thanks!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Dakingofchaos said:


> So why spend an entire novel looking for a book thats going to kill you the second you open it?! Either I've missed something or my frustration is well deserved.
> 
> Thanks!


1) Acquire Atlas
2) Give to non-psyker mate and ask him to copy it onto paper that won't melt your face
3) Profit!


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

Photocopy it!


----------



## Khorne-Dog (Apr 8, 2014)

Umm..hello! It's not an actual map. It just shows you where you wanna go, by changing the direction in which veins grow. So no, you cant copy or take a pict of it.You' have to take that non psyker with you an he/she would have to want to go to BL too.

On the other hand - It melts only eldar, because they are extremely sensitive an psychoactive. The book is made from the skin of psychic blanks and human psykers can look at them and even touch them . They just feel uncomfortable\painful when close to them and their psy powers wouldn't work. So Ahriman wouldnt need anybody else after all


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

But when their on the nurgle world near the end he uses the 'face melty' power to escape from a thousand son sorcerer - if it worked well on a standard sorcerer I'd have thought Ahriman wouldn't stand a chance and there'd be a smoldering pair of blue ceramite boots on the floor.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I know a lot of people like Rob Sanders but I'm really not a fan of his style. I couldn't finish Atlas Infernal and the SMB novel with the Excoriators is pretty mediocre in my opinion


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

I see Rob is posting these days. Wouldn't be surprised if he looks in on this thread. So hello, Rob. Nice to meet you. I very much enjoyed Atlas Infernal. I read if very early in my BL reading, so a lot of it actually went over my head. I intend to read it again, so I can understand more about who everybody is, and what they're doing.


----------



## Rob Sanders (May 21, 2014)

Hi Vitarus! Thanks for the kind words about Atlas Infernal. Thanks for reading. : ) Thanks also to the others on here who bought the book. Perhaps I'll get MontytheMighty on another pass. I'm a writer - that's my job! : )


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Rob Sanders said:


> Hi Vitarus! Thanks for the kind words about Atlas Infernal. Thanks for reading. : ) Thanks also to the others on here who bought the book. Perhaps I'll get MontytheMighty on another pass. I'm a writer - that's my job! : )


You're one of the better Black Library authours in my opinion. Atlas Infernal and Legion of the Damned failed to captivate me mainly because of the subject matter, not because of any flaws with the writing. I hope you'll be writing something for the HH series. I'd happily give that a go


----------



## Rob Sanders (May 21, 2014)

Cheers, MontytheMighty. : ) *tips hat* or *nods helmet, Boba Fett-style*


----------



## Primarch Tolu (Mar 27, 2011)

I liked Atlas Infernal, had a lot of good things going for it.

The Excoriators novel was pretty good too. It painted a really cool and realistic portrait of a man hated by his legion but slowly gaining grudging respect from them all do his actions on the field.

Definitely wasn't left with the "haven't I read this bolter porn shit a thousand times before" feeling which a lot of the black library books give me.

keep up the good work Mr Sanders


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I quite enjoyed _Atlas Infernal_--it takes about twenty of the coolest things in 40k and stuffs them in a big jar of "Eye of Terror" and shakes them up so they spill out at random. Death Korps, Salvar Chem Dogs, a Relictors techmarine, radical inquisitors, Deathwatch, an immortal haemovore death cult assassin Living Saint, Harlequins, a daemonhost...

...and that's only in the first two chapters!


----------

